# Nerve XC Tuning



## 21XC12 (9. Dezember 2011)

Was habt Ihr an eurem Canyon Nerve XC verändert? Bilder und ausführliche Beschreibungen sind gewünscht!

Ich mach mal den Anfang!

Nerve XC 7.0 (2011)

-Sattelstütze Kind Shock Dropzone Lever 125 mm
-Bremse vorne auf 203 mm Rotor aufgerüstet
-Griffe ERGON GE1 Farbe weiß
-Kettenführung Bionicon C.Guide V2.0 Farbe schwarz
-Ventilkappen und -ringe aus eloxiertem Aluminium Farbe rot 
-Pedale Syncros Meathook

















Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Ducatisepp (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, habe kein XC aber dafür ein AM. 
Habe auch  heute einen Bionicon C.Guide V2.0 bestellt.
Wie ist der C. Giude beim fahren merkt man das   er dran ist z.B. Lautstärke ? 
Könntest du noch ein Bild wo der C.Guide und die Kurbel zusammen drauf sind zeigen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sind Kabelbinder notwendig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfeifenfreund (9. Dezember 2011)

_Nerve XC 7.0 (2011)

-Sattelstütze Kind Shock Dropzone Lever 125 mm
-Bremse vorne auf 203 mm Rotor aufgerüstet
-Griffe ERGON GE1 Farbe weiß
-Kettenführung Bionicon C.Guide V2.0 Farbe schwarz
-Ventilkappen und -ringe aus eloxiertem Aluminium Farbe rot 
-Pedale Syncros Meathook_

Ich habe genau das gleiche Modell wie du . Prima Bike! 
Allerdings sind meine Griffe schon eher grau; da werde ich gelegentlich deiner Empfehlung folgen. Dies gilt auch für die Pedale; ich habe mir Standard-MTB-Pedale drauf gemacht. 
Die vordere Scheibe lasse ich bei mir, so wie sie ist: Sie ist unter allen Umständen jederzeit mit einem Finger zum Blockieren zu bekommen; reicht also bei mir aus. Kettenführung habe ich bisher nicht vermisst; die sieht allerdings schick aus 
Tja...und die Sattelstütze...die kommt sicher irgendwann auch noch. Steht auf Wunschliste.

Schreib doch gelegentlich auch was zur Funktion der Teile; mir gefällt deine Optik zwar recht gut - aber für mich ist es wichtiger, dass die Teile auch was bringen. Danke für die Infos


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Dezember 2011)

@ ducatisepp

Alles was du zur Montage brauchst ist mitgeliefert! Es gibt die Möglichkeit mit und ohne Kabelbinder die C.Guide zu montieren. Kabelbinder sind auch im Lieferumfang enthalten! Lauter wirds nur wenn die Kette sehr schräg läuft. Aber so sollte man ja ohnehin nicht fahren um die Kassette zu schonen. Ich lad bei Gelegenheit mal ein Video hoch und poste den Link hier! Ein Bild wo Kurbel und C.Guide zusammen abgebildet sind hab ich zwar nicht, aber auf dem Video sieht man alles! Die Kassette das Schaltwerk, die Kurbel und natürlich die C.Guide! Ich hab alle 30 Gänge einmal komplett durchgeschaltet!

@ Pfeifenfreund

Zur Funktion der Teile:

Die C.Guide konnte ich noch nicht auf einer Tour testen! Ich hoffe Bionicon schickt mir ne neue Schraube und dann mach ich direkt am Wochenende den Praxistest. Ich denke doch die Kettenführung ist ein sehr nützliches Teil und ist auf alle Fälle zu empfehlen.

Die KS Dropzone ist bergab auf alle Fälle eine feine Sache! Ich denke nur die Rockshox Reverb ist noch besser. Jeder der gerne mal mit Vollgas bergab schwieriges Gelände fährt ist froh wenn er den Sattel mal schnell absenken kann! Mit Bedienung am Lenker ist es natürlich noch leichter zu händeln. Ich hab mich jedoch für die Ausführung mit Hebel entschieden, da mich ein außenverlegter Zug stört. Zudem hat das XC im Gegensatz zum AM keine Befestigungspunkte für den Zug am Oberrohr. Um so weniger Züge um so hübscher! Verschiedene Bikes haben auch bei der Reverb innenverlegte Züge! Die Ausführung nennt sich Rock Shox Reverb Stealth und ist finde ich die sauberste und beste Lösung. Nur wenige Rahmen verfügen über einen entsprechenden Ein- und Ausgang für den Zug auch innen zu verlegen! Schade!

Meine Syncros Pedale sind Top! Echt! Noch nie abgerutscht! Man klebt förmlich am Pedal! Klare Weiterempfehlung!

203 mm Rotor beißt noch mehr! Bei 90 kg Fahrergewicht heizt sich die Bremse nicht so schnell auf! Ein Leichtgewicht braucht das nicht! Das ist wohl war!

Seit ich die Ergon Griffe habe sind meine Finger nicht mehr eingeschlafen! Ich hab aber L geholt und würde jedem empfehlen lieber die kleinere Größe zu nehmen! L ist schon ein wenig zu dick für meinen Geschmack! Aber die Dinger bleiben jetzt dran!

Grüße


----------



## ActionBarbie (10. Dezember 2011)

Nerve XC 9.0 W

Griffe: Race Face Rot
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
Laufräder: Tune King Kong, Alpine ZTR Notubes, Sapim XC Ray 1250 g (Aufbau von Light Wolf)
Sattel: Spazialiced 






Die Mavic Crossmax, die dran waren sind für einen normalen Einsatz im Gelände wohl nicht so geeignet (Felgenriss)


----------



## reflux (10. Dezember 2011)

Hab grad kein Foto zur Hand

Nerve XC 5.0 2010

NEU

Thomson Elite Sattelstütze
Selle Italia XLR Sattel
Magura Marta Bremse
American Classic/DT Swiss 430 Laufradsatz
XTR 960 Kurbel
Reset Racing Tretlager
Syntace F109 Vorbau

Im März 2012 kommt ne 140er X-Fusion Gabel und Reset Steuersatz
und in absehbarer Zeit ne 11-28 SLX Kassette


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Dezember 2011)

@ ActionBarbie

Du hast deine Crossmax geschrottet? Respekt!!! Echt schönes Bike! Tolle Laufräder! Waren bestimmt nicht billig!

@ reflux

Du hast aber auch schon viel Zeit und Geld investiert. Insbesondere die Kurbel! Die hätte ich auch gerne!


----------



## ActionBarbie (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich führe mein Bike nur seiner Bestimmung zu... den Trails, wenn Laufräder das nicht aushalten sind sie schrott! Deswegn habe ich die neuen die ich von Canyon bekommen habe auch verkauft.


----------



## muchomamba (10. Dezember 2011)

Nerve XC 9.0 2011

Änderungen:
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon 12°
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle marathon stripped
LRS: DT 240s, ZTR Alpine, Sapim CX Ray
Reifen: Rocket Ron, Notubes tubeless
Sattelstütze: KCNC Ti Pro lite
Griffe: SCOTT Racing Lite Open
Sattelklemme: PROCRAFT PRC
Kassette: Sram PG-1070 11-32
Bremsscheibe Hinten: clean sweep 160
Schwarze Matchmaker X


----------



## reflux (10. Dezember 2011)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @ ActionBarbie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aber eigentlich nur schnäppchen gemacht.kurbel für 60 auf ebay bekommen,laufräder für 160 bekommen(neu eigespeicht !)
sattelstütze war notwendig, da die mitgelieferte zu kurz war. 
umgerechnet sind es keine 2000 insgesamt(fahrrad+umbau) und es ist bei weitem besser als ein 2000 nerve xc ;-)


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Dezember 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ich führe mein Bike nur seiner Bestimmung zu... den Trails, wenn Laufräder das nicht aushalten sind sie schrott! Deswegn habe ich die neuen die ich von Canyon bekommen habe auch verkauft.



Clever die zu verkaufen und sich was Anständiges für die Kohle zu kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (11. Dezember 2011)

@ reflux

Eine XTR Kurbel fÃ¼r 60 â¬ ist ein echtes SchnÃ¤ppchen!


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Dezember 2011)

@ muchomamba

Fährst du mit deinem Marathon?


----------



## Braunbaer (11. Dezember 2011)

Meine bisherigen Umbauten:
- Lenkergriffe: Ergon GP1
- Sattelstütze: RS Reverb
- Sattel: Fizik Alliante Gamma
- Reifen vorne: Albert 2,25", Tubeless
- Vorbau: Procraft 9cm, steiler Winkel, weiß, (statt Serie 10cm)
- Spacer: weiß, matt
- Pedale: Shimano-SPD-Klickies.

Geplant:
- Umwerfer vorne auf 2-fach umbauen, da ich ständig irgendwo aufsetze


----------



## knuspi (11. Dezember 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal. Nerve XC 6 von 2009.
Bisherige Umbauten:
-Lenker: Syntace Lowrider 700mm
-Griffe: Ergon GA1 (demnächst Syntace Moto)
-Vorbau: Syntace Force 139 (75mm)
-Sattelstütze: Syntace P6
-Sattel: Fizik Aliante Versus 
-Avid Elixir CR Carbon 180/180
-Laufräder: Nubuk CC Naben / DT-Swiss XR400
-Fat Albert front
-XT Klickies
-hoffentlich bald eine neue Sitzstrebe


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Dezember 2011)

@braunbaer

Du hast bestimmt eine 3-fach Kurbel? XT oder SRAM? Willst auf 2-fach Kurbel umsteigen? Hast du schon eine bestimmte im Auge? Neuer Umwerfer, neuer Trigger und neue Kurbel wird bestimmt nicht billig! Ich würde auch gerne Umrüsten, aber ich kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden! 

@ knuspi

Der Sattel sieht spitze aus! Passt super zum Bike!


----------



## muchomamba (12. Dezember 2011)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @ muchomamba
> 
> Fährst du mit deinem Marathon?



Jep, dafür hab Ich's ausgelegt. Macht sich aber auch gut als gemütlicher Tourer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (12. Dezember 2011)

@21XC12: Danke, ist auch sehr bequem


----------



## Radler-01 (13. Dezember 2011)

also, 2011-Modell und seit August sehr zufrieden;
"getunt" wird evtl. mal der Sattel (bei meiner ersten Mehrtagestour war er an einem Tag für die letzten 10 km (nach 90 vorher) doch etwas fest...), ich denke an SQlab.
Und dann hatte ich mal KoolStop-Beläge für die hintere Elixir CR probiert, um das extrem nervende Brumm-/Resonanzgeräusch zu beseitigen (hat aber nicht geholfen;  hat hier jemand vllt. einen Tip ?)


----------



## Braunbaer (17. Dezember 2011)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @braunbaer
> 
> Du hast bestimmt eine 3-fach Kurbel? XT oder SRAM? Willst auf 2-fach Kurbel umsteigen? Hast du schon eine bestimmte im Auge? Neuer Umwerfer, neuer Trigger und neue Kurbel wird bestimmt nicht billig! Ich würde auch gerne Umrüsten, aber ich kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden!



Ich hab SRAM X9 (also das Nerve XC 7 von 2011). Geht viel einfacher: Habe das große Blatt abmontiert und durch einen Truvativ Rockring ersetzt. Am Umwerfer habe ich den Endanschlag mit dem kleinen Schräubchen so zurückgedreht, dass halt nur die beiden unten Gänge gehen. Fertig 

Foto kann ich auf Wunsch nachliefern.

Braunbär...


----------



## thomas_127 (17. Dezember 2011)

Bitte um Foto


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Dezember 2011)

Yo! Also das würde ich auch gern sehen! Und das funzt? Echt ne günstige Lösung!


----------



## Bernie_HD (18. Dezember 2011)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ...evtl. mal der Sattel (bei meiner ersten Mehrtagestour war er an einem Tag für die letzten 10 km (nach 90 vorher) doch etwas fest...), ich denke an SQlab.



SQ-Lab habe ich auch probiert, hat aber nicht funktioniert. Seit ich einen Brooks Ledersattel fahre ist das Sitzen um Welten besser.



radler-01 schrieb:


> Und dann hatte ich mal KoolStop-Beläge für die hintere Elixir CR probiert, um das extrem nervende Brumm-/Resonanzgeräusch zu beseitigen (hat aber nicht geholfen;  hat hier jemand vllt. einen Tip ?)



Hast Du Mavic Systemlaufräder an Deinem Bike? Ist das Brummen nur wenn Du nicht tritts und verstärkt sich beim "Rückwärts-Treten"? Dann ist es der Mavic Freilauf, der da brummt. Den kannst Du einfach zerlegen und etwas ölen. Dann ist das Brummen weg.


----------



## Braunbaer (18. Dezember 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Bitte um Foto



Gern  Leider sind es nur Fotos aus dem dunklen Keller...












Ich bitte den dreckigen Rahmen zu entschuldigen, ist halt ein Gebrauchsgegenstand


----------



## Braunbaer (18. Dezember 2011)

Heißt übrigens "Truvativ Stylo Chainring"





Evtl. ist dieser "Truvativ - Rock Guard" eine Alternative. Lochkreis müsste passen. Ist halt optisch ne andere Nummer und vermutlich auch schwerer:


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (19. Dezember 2011)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Und dann hatte ich mal KoolStop-Beläge für die hintere Elixir CR probiert, um das extrem nervende Brumm-/Resonanzgeräusch zu beseitigen (hat aber nicht geholfen;  hat hier jemand vllt. einen Tip ?)



Gerade das Geräusch finde ich genial bei den CR. Das gibt irgendwie ein schönes akkustisches Feedback und schafft Vertrauen.


----------



## 21XC12 (19. Dezember 2011)

Welche Größe hat denn der Ring? Es gibt ja drei Größen hier:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...tylo-All-Mountain-Chainring-Guard::13234.html

Ich denke um so kleiner um so mehr Bodenfreiheit! Logisch wäre ja der 32-33 Zähne Ring, da das mittlere Kettenblatt ein 33er ist. Sieht auf dem Bild auch kleiner aus wie das größte Kettenblatt der 3-fach Kurbel. Der Umwerfer sitzt auch entsprechend hoch. Gibts da keine Möglichkeit das der Umwerfer etwas tiefer sitzt? Evtl. passt ein low dirct mont Umwerfer? Der ist ja auch ursprünglich für die 2-fach Kurbel!

Hast du kein Spiel an der Kurbel? Hast du nur den Chainring montiert oder sind noch Spacer oder Ähnliches nötig gewesen? Hast du einen 2-fach Trigger gebraucht? Was denkst du über einen anderen Umwerfer für die 2-fach Kurbel?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braunbaer (19. Dezember 2011)

> Welche Größe hat denn der Ring?



32 Zähne. Traditionell fährt man 2-fach ja eher mit 34er oder 36er-Blatt, muss man sehen. Im Gelände reicht mir aber das 32er, daher probiere ich es jetzt so. Stylemäßig zieht der Chainring nicht so die Wurst vom Teller, aber ich wills einfach mal ausprobieren, da ich bisher öfter aufgesetzt bin.



> Gibts da keine Möglichkeit das der Umwerfer etwas tiefer sitzt?


Ich hab mal geschaut, aber es sieht nicht so aus, als wenn man die Höhe variieren könnte 



> Hast du kein Spiel an der Kurbel? Hast du nur den Chainring montiert oder sind noch Spacer oder Ähnliches nötig gewesen?



Wieso sollte ich Spiel an der Kurbel haben? Ich hab ja nur das 42er-Blatt durch den Chainring ersetzt. Spacer waren nicht erforderlich, habe einfach die Schrauben wieder verwendet.

Braunbär...


----------



## 21XC12 (19. Dezember 2011)

Der Trigger ist noch der gleiche?
Was denkst du über einen anderen Umwerfer (low mont)?
Danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## Braunbaer (19. Dezember 2011)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Der Trigger ist noch der gleiche?
> Was denkst du über einen anderen Umwerfer (low mont)?


Yo, Schalthebel ist noch der gleiche, hab wie schon beschrieben nur den Endanschlag reingedreht. Mit anderen Umwerfen habe ich keine Erfahrung...

Das ganze ist für mich auch erstmal Ausprobieren und ich bin gespannt, wie das in der Praxis so läuft.


----------



## Mir4r (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab ein Nerve XC 6.0 2011 und Überlege grad, vorne nen Fat Albert drauf zu machen .Nur bin ich noch verwirrt ob ich den 2,25 oder den 2,4 nehmen soll, bzw ob der breitere überhaupt auf die Felge passt.
Hat da wer erfahrung (merkt man den unterschied eigentlich?.. warscheinlich schon)?


----------



## ActionBarbie (19. Dezember 2011)

Ob man den Unterschied merkt? 

Bist Du schon mal nen Reifen in 2.4 gefahren? Hat was von Traktor. 

Was für eine Maulweite hat Deine Felge denn?


----------



## Braunbaer (19. Dezember 2011)

Mir4r schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Nerve XC 6.0 2011 und Überlege grad, vorne nen Fat Albert drauf zu machen .Nur bin ich noch verwirrt ob ich den 2,25 oder den 2,4 nehmen soll, bzw ob der breitere überhaupt auf die Felge passt.



Passen tut der 2,4er. Ich habe mir aber trotzdem den 2,25"er Fat Albert draufgezogen, da dieser (finde ich) besser zum XC passt. Und auch das ist ein deutlicher Fortschritt zum Nobby Nic, mit dem ich mich nie anfreunden konnte.


----------



## Mir4r (19. Dezember 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ob man den Unterschied merkt?
> 
> Bist Du schon mal nen Reifen in 2.4 gefahren? Hat was von Traktor.
> 
> Was für eine Maulweite hat Deine Felge denn?



Naja deswegen Frag ich ja 
Dachte mir hald, dass das hier (zufällig) jemand wissen könnte.

Die Tabelle in der "Gebrauchsanweisung" verwirrt mich grad noch...

@Braunbaer
Danke. Werde das warscheinlich auch machen.. Aber jetzt eilt das ja auch grad nicht so.


----------



## thomas_127 (20. Dezember 2011)

Vorne würde der 2.4er FA schon passen, macht aber auf einer 19mm Felge (Mavic Crossride) keinen Sinn. Ich bin auch auf den FA Trailstar in 2.25 gewechselt und bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Gripzuwachs am Vorderrad.


----------



## Radler-01 (20. Dezember 2011)

Bernie_HD schrieb:


> Hast Du Mavic Systemlaufräder an Deinem Bike? Ist das Brummen nur wenn Du nicht tritts und verstärkt sich beim "Rückwärts-Treten"? Dann ist es der Mavic Freilauf, der da brummt. Den kannst Du einfach zerlegen und etwas ölen. Dann ist das Brummen weg.


 
Neee DT swiss, aber das Geräusch ist ja auch von der Bremse und nicht vom Freilauf 



Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Gerade das Geräusch finde ich genial bei den CR. Das gibt irgendwie ein schönes akkustisches Feedback und schafft Vertrauen.


 
das kann nur im Spaß gemeint sein (oder von einem Leidgeplagten nach Bremsen-Wechsel),
denn ich meine nicht das angenehme pulierende Geräusch (durch wahrscheinlich Luftverdrängung an der Scheibe) sondern das wirklich laute Geräusch durch Vibrationen, die bis in den Rahmen gehen/vom Rahmen verstärkt werden; das nervt ungemein .

Ach ja. Ergon-Griffe sind mittlerweile auch dran ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (20. Dezember 2011)

... na, dann zeig ich meins auch mal wieder:

Nerve XC aus 2009 - Original ist eigentlich garnichts mehr 
...derzeitiges Gewicht: ziemlich genau 11 kg 
Detailbilder sind (reichlich) im Album


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Dezember 2011)

@ Martina H.
Auch schön dein XC! Hast du das Hebelchen am Dämpfer eloxieren lassen?

@ Mir4r
Der Muddy Mary in 2,35 ist auch sehr griffig!
http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/de/produkte/mtb/produkt/?ID_Produktgruppe=42&ID_Produkt=179


----------



## thomas_127 (20. Dezember 2011)

Einen Muddy Mary auf einem XC Bike - ich weiß ja auch nicht.
So viel Fahrtechnik sollte schon vorhanden sein, um auch mal einen Trail ohne Downhillreifen fahren zu können.


----------



## reflux (20. Dezember 2011)

tuning für 2012 
aus nerve xc nen nicolai helius cc rahmen gemacht


----------



## Mir4r (20. Dezember 2011)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @ Martina H.
> @ Mir4r
> Der Muddy Mary in 2,35 ist auch sehr griffig!
> http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/de/produkte/mtb/produkt/?ID_Produktgruppe=42&ID_Produkt=179



ja ne, nein Fat Albert sollte schon reichen 

Mal schauen, nach Weihnachten kauf ich mir dann vllt. ne Fat Albert 2,25 und nen neuen Sattel^^


----------



## Braunbaer (20. Dezember 2011)

21XC12 schrieb:


> -Bremse vorne auf 203 mm Rotor aufgerüstet
> ...



Was braucht man dafür? Also vermutlich
- den "VR Postmount auf Postmount"-Adapter
- die 203er Bremsschreibe mit 6-loch-Befestigung
- und 2 Schrauben

richtig? Das wären dann so ca. 50 EUR, nur damit das Rad noch schwerer wird  Naja, eine Überlegung wäre es wert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaddel (20. Dezember 2011)

-


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Dezember 2011)

@Braunbaer

http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php?ac=pddetails&pdid=11563
http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php?ac=pddetails&pdid=4264
http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php?ac=pddetails&pdid=4316
und ...
2 Schrauben M6 x 22 (wahlweise Stahl 8.8, Edelstahl oder Titan)
und ...
Loctite niedrig- oder noch besser mittelfest

Gruß


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Dezember 2011)

@ braunbaer

Denkst du der Bash geht auch? Lochkreis is mal der gleiche!

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...las-Bashguard-104-Lk-max-36-Zaehne--9540.html

Würde bestimmt nicht schlecht ausschaun, oder was meinst du?


----------



## Braunbaer (24. Dezember 2011)

21XC12 schrieb:


> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...las-Bashguard-104-Lk-max-36-Zaehne--9540.html
> 
> Würde bestimmt nicht schlecht ausschaun, oder was meinst du?



Sieht gut aus und Gewicht geht auch in Ordnung. Passen müsste der, aber den gibts "nur" für 34 und 36 Zähne. Das mittlere Kettenblatt vom Nerve XC hat aber 32 Zähne, d.h. man verschenkt etwas Bodenfreiheit. Gut, das Blatt kann man natürlich wechseln 

Eine günstige Alternative wäre noch der hier:





"FSA Bash Ring Polycarbonat "

allerdings hab ich hierzu nur widersprüchliche Gewichtsangaben gefunden... Der transparente Style ist halt Geschmackssache


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube der bleibt nicht all zu lange transparent. Und bist du dir sicher mit 32 Zähnen?

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...44-33-22-Zaehne-BB30-schwarz-grau--18662.html

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher aber ich glaub es sind 33 Zähne. Mir wurde geraten einen 34 oder sogar ein 36 Bashguard zu nehmen. Würde vielleicht auch garnicht mal so schlecht aussehen, wenn die Lücke zwischen Umwerfer und Bashguard nicht all zu groß ist. Klar geht ein wenig Bodenfreiheit verloren, wenn man nen größeren Bashguard holt. Aber ich denke optisch macht sich der Race Face am Canyon ganz gut wegen der weißen Schrift auf schwarzem Bashguard.

Gruß und frohe Weihnachten!!!


----------



## smk-de (27. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, ich war heute in Koblenz um mir ein XC anzuschauen. Mein Favorit ist das 7.0. Was aber überhaupt nicht geht ist der Vorbau. Dieht aus wie aus dem Baumarkt. Hat jemand eine Ahnung was für ein Vorbau auf dem XC verbaut ist, d.h. Länge und Neigung? Evtl. auch ein Tipp für den Ersatz.


----------



## knuspi (29. Dezember 2011)

Dass der Ritchey-Vorbau nach Baumarkt aussieht kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Was erwartest du denn davon? Mal abgesehen davon kannst du den auch leicht tauschen.

Die Länge hängt von der Rahmengröße ab. Je größer der Rahmen, desto länger der Vorbau.


----------



## smk-de (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, Baumarkt ist evtl. zu heftig gewesen. Hat mich halt total verschreckt. Der Vorbau hatte nur zwei große Schrauben für die Klemme anstelle der üblichen 4 kleinen. Sah voll besch... aus.


----------



## 21XC12 (29. Dezember 2011)

Zwei Schrauben haben doch auch ausreichend Klemmkraft. Mit mehr als 8 Nm soll man die Schrauben eh nicht anziehen. Ich denke um so kürzer der Vorbau umso robuster ist die Konstruktion. Freerider z.B. haben alle nen kurzen Vorbau. Mit Carbon kann man noch ein wenig Gewicht sparen. Kommt drauf an was man mit dem Bike machen will. Der eine möchte Trails rocken, der andere will ein schnelles Bike. Stabilität vs Leichtbau! Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

Hier der Robuste: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Freeride-Vorbau-15-Zoll-Klemmung::26996.html

und der Leichte: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/28167?xtor=AL-8-


----------



## thomas_127 (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde mir durch einen zu langen oder zu kurzen Vorbau das Lenkverhalten nicht zerstören wollen.
Der von dir verlinkte "robuste" passt durch die 1,5 Zoll Klemmung nicht ans Nerve XC mit 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft.
Der "leichte" ist nicht wirklich leicht für einen Carbonvorbau und zudem mit 110mm einfach zu lang.
Ich würde einen Vorbau mit 75mm-90mm montieren, kommt natürlich auch auf die Rahmengröße an. So was in der Art: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k445/a45539/force-149-vorbau-6%B0.html?mfid=93


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (30. Dezember 2011)

Sowas ist ja dran und gefällt ihm nicht! Die 2-Schraubenklemmung ist ihm nicht Recht!


----------



## thomas_127 (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke mal 95% aller 1 1/8 Zoll Vorbauten werden nur mit 2 Schrauben geklemmt.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (30. Dezember 2011)

smk-de schrieb:


> Hallo, Baumarkt ist evtl. zu heftig gewesen. Hat mich halt total verschreckt. Der Vorbau hatte nur zwei große Schrauben für die Klemme anstelle der üblichen 4 kleinen. Sah voll besch... aus.



Welche Klemmen meinst du, vorne oder hinten? 

Ansonsten kauf dir doch sowas mit 3 Klemmen "hinten":
http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=474031


----------



## smk-de (31. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Tipps. Ich meine die Klemmung vorne. Da sind normal vier kleine Schrauben und nicht wie am XC 7 zwei große. Mein Favorit ist derzeit http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k445/a49355/iodine-2-vorbau-schwarz-silber.html?mfid=403. Ist auch am XC 9.0 verbaut.


----------



## Mir4r (1. Januar 2012)

ich hab mir Ergon GA1 Griffe bestellt.
Muss ich beim abmachen der alten (einfach abziehen?) und dem dran machen der neuen was bestimmtes beachten?


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Januar 2012)

Beim Abziehen der alten am besten erst die Stopfen entfernen und das Gummi anheben und etwas Seifenwasser drunter geben. So lösen sich die Teile fast von selbst und du kannst sie auch weiter verwenden. Bei der Montage der Anzugsdrehmoment beachten. Der Steht neben der Schraube und in der Bedienungsanleitung. Die Entlastungszone für den Uralnerv muss natürlich dort sein wo dein Handballen aufliegt. Sonst bringen die Dinger nicht den gewünschten Effekt! Vor der Montage schön das Seifenwasser abwaschen und alles trocken reiben. Die Ergon Griffe halten nur durch die Klemmung und lassen sich leicht auf den Lenker schieben. Das wars ;-)


----------



## si.ve (2. Januar 2012)

Mit Druckluft zwischen Lenker und den alten Griffen funktioniert auch perfekt! Da fliegen die quasi von selber runter


----------



## Mir4r (16. Januar 2012)

So ich zieh den Topic mal wieder anch vorne 

Und zwar hab ich noch ne Frage:
Ich will mir demnächst eine Variosattelstütze zulegen.
Nur bin ich da noch ein wenig Ratlos.

Zum einen habe ich keinen Übersicht über den Markt bei den Teilen (und finde auch im Internet nicht so wirklich eine, was mit beim Thema Fahrradteile schon öfters aufgefallen ist ), also frage ich mich hald welche man da kaufen kann. Hören tut man ja von der Rock Shox Reverb am meisten, aber vllt. gibts da auch noch andere gute Stützen. Soweit ich das gesehen hab tun die sich ja Preislich nicht so viel im Internet, wenn man eine mit Fernbedienung haben will.

Zum anderen habe ich zumindest zur Rock Shox Reverb schonmal eine Spezielle Frage: Und zwar geht es um dem Matchmaker. Ich finde da nicht so richtig Bilder und Frage mich, ob man die Teile an die Elixir 5 anbauen kann. Es steht ja da prinzipiell dabei dass der Bremsgriff kompatibel ist. Aber irgendwie kann ich mir anhand von dem Bild auf der Rock Shox Seite nicht vorstellen, wie man die beiden Teile zusammenschrauben soll.

Ich bin noch für alle Empfehlungen offen und würde mich über ein paar Antworten freuen.


----------



## Braunbaer (16. Januar 2012)

> Hören tut man ja von der Rock Shox Reverb am meisten, aber vllt. gibts da auch noch andere gute Stützen.


Die Kind Shox wird auch recht häufig verbaut. Ist halt ohne Fernbedienung, dafür eine Leitung weniger am Oberrohr...



> ob man die Teile an die Elixir 5 anbauen kann. Es steht ja da prinzipiell dabei dass der Bremsgriff kompatibel ist.



Bremse weiß ich nicht. Die Reverb-Matchmaker-Schelle passt auf jeden Fall an die SRAM-X9-Shifter. Ist aber etwas fummelig und da ich die Reverb gelegentlich demontiere (für Alpencross) habe ich den Reverb-Schalter einzeln am Lenker montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_b (17. Januar 2012)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> > ob man die Teile an die Elixir 5 anbauen kann. Es steht ja da prinzipiell dabei dass der Bremsgriff kompatibel ist.
> 
> 
> Bremse weiß ich nicht. Die Reverb-Matchmaker-Schelle passt auf jeden Fall an die SRAM-X9-Shifter. Ist aber etwas fummelig und da ich die Reverb gelegentlich demontiere (für Alpencross) habe ich den Reverb-Schalter einzeln am Lenker montiert.


Ja ist machbar, bei meinem Nerve AM 2012 sind Schaltgriff (XT), Bremse (Elixir 7) und Reverb an einer Schelle montiert.


----------



## Mir4r (17. Januar 2012)

wolfi_b schrieb:


> Ja ist machbar, bei meinem Nerve AM 2012 sind Schaltgriff (XT), Bremse (Elixir 7) und Reverb an einer Schelle montiert.



Könntest du davon mla ein bild machen. Das würde mich doch interressieren 

Edit:
Aber wenn man sich auf der Internetseite von SRAM die beiden Bremsen mal anschaut, dann sind die klemmungn schon ziemlich verschieden.


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube Sram hat die Schelle der Reverb so konstruiert, dass diese an jede Avid Schelle passt. Sram ist einer der größten Hersteller der Branche und fast alle Komponenten sind kompatibel und gut mixbar!


----------



## Mir4r (26. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Sram hat die Schelle der Reverb so konstruiert, dass diese an jede Avid Schelle passt. Sram ist einer der größten Hersteller der Branche und fast alle Komponenten sind kompatibel und gut mixbar!



Danke.
Und naja, schlimmsten Falls muss man die Schelle hald dann nebendran extra anbringen. Müsste man ja bei ner anderen Stütze auch, die eben nicht von Rockshox ist.


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Januar 2012)

Schau mal hier!

http://www.stumpjumper-forum.de/gallery/albums/userpics/10999/reverb_mmx2.jpg


----------



## Mir4r (26. Januar 2012)

Das is aber grad das, was ich mit den beiden Bildern im vorletzten Post zeigen wollte.
Bei der 7er kann man die ganze Schelle abmachen. Bei der 5er is das Teil zum Abmachen, aber ja sozusagen nur die hälfe von der Schelle die den Lenker umschließt. Und dann sieht das eben nichtmehr gleich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (27. Januar 2012)

Dann gibts bestimmt zwei Versionen des Remote Matchmakers.


----------



## catia (28. Januar 2012)

Hi 21XC12

hast du schon erfahrungen mit dem c.guide gemacht,
würde mich sehr interessieren!
Mein bike: Nerve XC 8.0


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Januar 2012)

Viele Leute hier schreiben das Ding wäre super! Ich kann leider noch nichts berichten! Aber wenn bald besseres Wetter ist werde ich mal berichten (falls niemand mein Nerve kauft)!


----------



## smk-de (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo, für mein neues XC 7 möchte ich eine Carbon-Sattelstütze anschaffen. Kennt jemand den Durchmesser der verbauten Stütze? (30,9 oder 31,6mm)


----------



## muchomamba (30. Januar 2012)

30,9


----------



## wolfi_b (30. Januar 2012)

Sorry das war eine falsche Info, Reverb und Bremse sind an einer Schelle, die Schaltgriffe haben eine eigene Schelle.
Der Reverb Knopf ist in die obere Hälfte der Schelle integriert.


----------



## Mir4r (30. Januar 2012)

wolfi_b schrieb:


> Sorry das war eine falsche Info, Reverb und Bremse sind an einer Schelle, die Schaltgriffe haben eine eigene Schelle.
> Der Reverb Knopf ist in die obere Hälfte der Schelle integriert.



Jo hat sich geklärt, nach langwierigem suchen im Internet hat sich herausgestellt, dass sich das "Matchmaker kompatibel" bei der Elixir 5 auf den "normalen" Matchmaker bezieht (an dem kann man beispielweise den Pushlock festmachen) aber eben nicht auf den Matchmaker MMX der in die Reverb Fernbienung integriert ist.
Is hald blöd aber deswegen ne neue Bremse kaufen find ich auch nen bissl übertrieben .


----------



## cyclestar (30. Januar 2012)

Mir4r schrieb:


> So ich zieh den Topic mal wieder anch vorne
> 
> Und zwar hab ich noch ne Frage:
> Ich will mir demnächst eine Variosattelstütze zulegen.
> ...



Hallo Mir,

fahre seit 1-2 Jahren die Carnkbrothers Joplin4 am AM mit Remote. War günstig unter 200 mit Remote (der ist genial in alle Richtungen zu bedienen). Funktion sehr gut, einmal habe ich allerdings das Bike an der  abgesekten Sattelstütze angehoben und musste danach 3-5x die Sattelstütze rauf und runterfahren, damit Sie wieder von alleine voll ausfuhr. Das ist für mich schon immer eine versuchung an einer zu verblockten Stelle, das bike am Sattel zu heben....also eine mit Lockfunktion in allen Positionen wäre klasse. Gegen Schmutz habe ich nen Neoprendämpferschutz drum gemacht (optisch Geschmackssache). => Bisher 2x mit Brunox geölt, sonst nix zu machen gemacht. Bilder im AM2010 thread von mir. Viel Spaß!


----------



## smk-de (30. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Mir4r (30. Januar 2012)

Ok, da alle fragen bezüglich der Fernbedienung geklärt wären  bleiben doch noch ein paar Fragen zur Rockshox Reverb.

Also ich gehe ja richtigerweise davon aus, dass ich den Durchmesser 30,9 brauche (bzw. habe) bei meinem XC 2011.
Nur ich bin etwas verunsichert, was die Länge angeht. So wie ich das sehe brauche ich auf jedenfall die mit 125 mm verstellbereich.
Ich hab das XC in L und ne Schritlänge von 88cm, brauche ich dann ne Länge von 380 oder 420 mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braunbaer (31. Januar 2012)

Mir4r schrieb:


> ein paar Fragen zur Rockshox Reverb.
> 
> Also ich gehe ja richtigerweise davon aus, dass ich den Durchmesser 30,9 brauche (bzw. habe) bei meinem XC 2011.
> Nur ich bin etwas verunsichert, was die Länge angeht. So wie ich das sehe brauche ich auf jedenfall die mit 125 mm verstellbereich.
> Ich hab das XC in L und ne Schritlänge von 88cm, brauche ich dann ne Länge von 380 oder 420 mm?



Ich habe auch das XC 2011 in L und meine Schrittlänge ist etwa 87cm. Ich hatte zur Sicherheit die 420mm-Version genommen, die 380er langt aber auch. Es muss halt sichergestellt sein, dass die Stütze weit genug reingeht (d.h. bis deutlich unter Unterkante Oberrohr). Das sollte aber bei der 380er reichen. Miss es sonst einfach aus. Ich glaube, dass nur Leute mit recht langen Beinen die 420er benötigen. Gewichtsmäßig dürfte das eh ziemlich wumpe sein.


----------



## Mir4r (31. Januar 2012)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das XC 2011 in L und meine Schrittlänge ist etwa 87cm. Ich hatte zur Sicherheit die 420mm-Version genommen, die 380er langt aber auch. Es muss halt sichergestellt sein, dass die Stütze weit genug reingeht (d.h. bis deutlich unter Unterkante Oberrohr). Das sollte aber bei der 380er reichen. Miss es sonst einfach aus. Ich glaube, dass nur Leute mit recht langen Beinen die 420er benötigen. Gewichtsmäßig dürfte das eh ziemlich wumpe sein.



Danke.
Ich hab gestern noch auf der Canyon HP bei den 2012er Modellen geschaut die eine verbaut haben. Da is immer ne 420er drinne.
Werde mir dann so eine bestellen.

Hab da noch nen Tipp für Leute die ein Bleedkit zuhause haben. Bei bike-discount.de gibts die 2012er Reverb mir 30,9 durchmesser und Hebel rechts für 209,- nur hald ohne Bleedkit.. was hald auch irgendwie blöd ist.


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Februar 2012)

Soweit ich richtig informiert bin werden die bereits gebleedet geliefert und mÃ¼ssen nur noch montiert werden. Irgend ein Shop hatte die Reverb sogar fÃ¼r nur 179 â¬. War bestimmt noch 2011er Ware.


----------



## Mir4r (2. Februar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Soweit ich richtig informiert bin werden die bereits gebleedet geliefert und müssen nur noch montiert werden. Irgend ein Shop hatte die Reverb sogar für nur 179 . War bestimmt noch 2011er Ware.



Aber ist es nicht relativ warscheinlich, dass man sie noch kürzen und deswegen entlüften muss?


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Februar 2012)

Hm, dann muss man schon ein Bleedkit haben. Ausser man hat einen XL Rahmen


----------



## Mir4r (2. Februar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hm, dann muss man schon ein Bleedkit haben. Ausser man hat einen XL Rahmen


 

Bruachen kann man das ja dann auch mal für die Bremsen


----------



## smk-de (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo, XC 7.0 ist da und wird gerade etwas getunt (Laufräder, Vorbau usw.). Zwei Frage sind aufgetaucht:
1. Das XC 7.0 hat eine Deore-Kassette. Jetzt soll eine XT drauf. Muss ich auch die Kette wechseln? Laut Zubehör ist die neue XT laufrichtungsgebunden.
2. Eine Sattelklemme von Hope oder Tune soll dran. Die Sattelstütze hat 30,9 mm. Welchen Durchmesser muss die Sattelklemme haben? Geht die 31,8?


----------



## muchomamba (8. Februar 2012)

Sattelklemme 34,9 mm !

Kette kannst lassen! Lieber eine Kettenmesslehre kaufen und Kette rechtzeitig wechseln. Dann halten alle Ritzel und Blätter deutlich länger.


----------



## smk-de (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo, danke für die Info. Bist Du sicher wg. der Klemme? Das sind 3 cm mehr Umfang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muchomamba (8. Februar 2012)

Ja ganz sicher, sind auch "nur" 3mm mehr.


----------



## smk-de (8. Februar 2012)

Danke, ja klar. 3 cm wäre dann wohl ein Laternenmast.


----------



## Bikebmin (11. Februar 2012)

Sagt mal, Ihr Experten smk-de und 21XC12,
wieso kauft Ihr Euch ein XC7, wenn Ihr dann hinterher alles tauscht? Wäre es nicht einfacher und günstiger gewesen, gleich ein XC 8, 9 oder 9SL zu kaufen?


----------



## Deleted 121321 (11. Februar 2012)

Warum denn nicht? Ich mach es auch... Auch wenn ich mit dem XC 5 an gefangen habe. Aber leider verbaut Canyon ja z.b. Nur schmale Felgen. Mein nächstes Rad wir jeden falls kein Komplett Rad mehr. Nur noch Einzelteile und individuell auf bauen. Aber mit irgendwas muss man ja an fangen wenn man nicht weiss was man braucht.

Die deore Kassette würde ich auch erst nach 3 Ketten tauschen.  hab ich auch so gemacht. Unterliegt ja eh einem Verschleiss... XT Kette kannst du auch mit der Deore Kassette verwenden....


----------



## 21XC12 (15. Februar 2012)

Also ich denke dafür gibt es 3 einfache Gründe:

a) Man hat nicht immer das nötige Kleingeld in der Portokasse! So lassen sich diverse Bauteile (z.B. Kettenführung, Variosattelstütze, etc.) nach und nach aufrüsten wie es der Geldbeutel gerade zulässt. Zudem gibts kein Nerve mit Kettenführung oder einer 203 mm Bremsscheibe. Das sind Teile die ich aufgerüstet habe. Auch bei einem 8.0 oder SL9.0 findest du weder das Eine noch das Andere

b) Man kann das Bike nach eigenen Vorlieben (Einsatzzweck) aufrüsten. Manche wollen ein leichtes Bike und bauen Carbonteile an. Manche möchten Funktionen des Bikes ohne Rücksicht aufs Gewicht verbessern. Z.B. die Bremskraft durch eine größere Scheibe. Andere widerum wollen das Bike einfach nur aufhübschen! Z.B. Farbige Schaltzüge, bunte Titanschrauben,... Man verleiht dem Bike eine persönliche Note!

c) Es macht Spaß zu Schrauben und man sammelt Erfahrungen die bei nötigen Reparaturen und Wartungsarbeiten Zeit und Geld sparen können. Biken ist nicht nur draufsetzten und losfahren. Auch die Liebe zum Detail und die Pflege des Bikes gehören zum Biken.

Gruß


----------



## smk-de (16. Februar 2012)

Genau, Schrauben macht Spass. Bei mir war die Rechnung ganz einfach: Das 8.0 kostet 400,00 mehr und hat dafür Mehrausstattung die ich nicht brauche. Die 400,00 kann ich für Sachen ausgeben die ich gut finde und die mein Bike etwas individuell machen.

Ach ja, die Steckachse am 8.0 usw. war ein "no go". Ich habe diverse Laufradsätze zum Wechseln und alle mit Schnellspanner.

Aktueller Stand meines Bikes:
-Laufradsatz Mavic Crosstrail
-Sattel Selle Italia SL
-Vorbau Crank Brothers Iodine 2
-Spacer Hope rot
-Sattelklemme Hope rot
-XT Kassette

Mit den Laufrädern bin ich noch nicht glücklich. Geplant ist auch noch eine Sattelsrütze Thomson Elite und eine XT Bremse.

Macht halt Spass zu Teile zu suchen und zu schrauben.

Am WE werde ich mal ein 22er Ritzel (9-fach) ausprobieren. Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Kombination 24/36 (10 fach) schlechter geht als früher 22/34 (9-fach). Angeblich soll es mit dem 22er Ritzel funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mir4r (16. Februar 2012)

So Reverb und Fat Albert sind gestern gekommen.

Is beides dran. Nur die Leitung von der Reverb muss ich noch kürzen. Was mich noch nen bissl stört ist, dass sich auf der rechten Seite vom Lenker jetzt (von griff nach innen) Reverbfernbedienung, Bremse, Gangschaltung und der Lock für die Federgabel tummeln (das letzte vor allem, weil ich keine Lust hatte alles andere Abzubauen um das raus zu ziehen ): Ich sehe nur keine andere Lösung, weil ich die Reverbfernbedienung auch nicht anderesrum links anbauen kann, weil die dann zu weit vom Griff weg währe... Naja sieht hald nen bissl komisch aus. Hier noch ein Bild:


----------



## r0cket (16. Februar 2012)

Mir4r schrieb:


> ...Ich sehe nur keine andere Lösung, weil ich die Reverbfernbedienung auch nicht anderesrum links anbauen kann, weil die dann zu weit vom Griff weg währe...



Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein die Reverb-Remote für Rechts auf der linken Seite anzubauen, dann kommt der Remoteschalter zwar von der Lenkerunterseite nach oben, das schränkt die Funktion aber nicht ein. Einfach mal probieren, er sollte dann auch nicht zu weit vom Griff weg sein.

Einziger Nachteil ist dann, dass Du das Ding zum Entlüften dann immer nach oben drehen müsstest, aber so oft entlüftet man ja nicht.


----------



## Mir4r (16. Februar 2012)

r0cket schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein die Reverb-Remote für Rechts auf der linken Seite anzubauen, dann kommt der Remoteschalter zwar von der Lenkerunterseite nach oben, das schränkt die Funktion aber nicht ein. Einfach mal probieren, er sollte dann auch nicht zu weit vom Griff weg sein.



Das Problem ist mehr, dass ich dann nichtmehr Schalten kann (weil Schalthebel und Reverb sich Blockieren), wenn ich sie zwischen griff und Bremse klemm und es auf der anderen Seite (also neben die Gangschaltung) auch ned richtig passt.


----------



## r0cket (16. Februar 2012)

Mir4r schrieb:


> Das Problem ist mehr, dass ich dann nichtmehr Schalten kann (weil Schalthebel und Reverb sich Blockieren), wenn ich sie zwischen griff und Bremse klemm und es auf der anderen Seite (also neben die Gangschaltung) auch ned richtig passt.



Dann bleibt dir wohl oder Ã¼bel nur noch Ã¼brig eine Remote fÃ¼r Links nachzurÃ¼sten oder wenn die Reverb noch neu ist, schick sie einfach zurÃ¼ck und tausch sie gegen das Model mit Remote fÃ¼r Links.

EDIT: sehe gerade die rufen fÃ¼r so eine einzelne Remote ja gleich mal 90,- â¬ auf, dreist, dann wohl doch einschicken und umtauschen oder damit leben. Warum hast du nicht gleich eine fÃ¼r Links bestellt


----------



## Mir4r (16. Februar 2012)

r0cket schrieb:


> Dann bleibt dir wohl oder übel nur noch übrig eine Remote für Links nachzurüsten oder wenn die Reverb noch neu ist, schick sie einfach zurück und tausch sie gegen das Model mit Remote für Links.
> 
> EDIT: sehe gerade die rufen für so eine einzelne Remote ja gleich mal 90,-  auf, dreist, dann wohl doch einschicken und umtauschen oder damit leben. Warum hast du nicht gleich eine für Links bestellt



Wollt sie ja für rechts 
UNd ob jetzt rechts nen bissl viel ist oder es an der anderen Seite sehr ähnlich aussieht nur dass ein Teil weniger da is is auch egal. Vllt. bau ich hald doch (wenn ich die Muse hab) alles vom Lenker und stecke den Hebel von der Gabel auf die andere Seite^^ 

ODER ich kauf mir nen neuen Lenker um die Muse zu bekommen


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Februar 2012)

Mir wär das definitiv zuviel! Ich würde den Hebel der Gabel auf alle Fälle nach links verbauen. So hast du im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ein Cockpit


----------



## Mir4r (16. Februar 2012)

Hmm ja warscheinlich werde ich das schon machen. Aber jetzt ist die Experimentalpyhsikprüfung wichtiger 
Ich werds mal nächsten Dienstag ausprobieren, wie es sich so anfühlt und dann entscheiden.

Ich könnt hochstens Probieren, ob ich den Hebel für die Gabel über den Breitesten Teil vom Lenker drüber bekomm wenn ich den Lenker vom Vorbau abmach.....
Edit:
Ok, das geht schonmal nicht ...


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Februar 2012)

Einen Hebel zum hochschalten, einen Hebel zum runterschalten, einen Hebel für die Gabel und einen Hebel für die Sattelstütze macht insgesamt vier Hebel an einer Hand. Ich glaube wenn du links die Gabel und rechts die Sattelstütze montierst behälst du besser die Navigation. Musst dich nur ein bissel umgewöhnen. Die Gabel absenken tut man eh nicht so oft.


----------



## Forstmann (17. Februar 2012)

Hier ist mein XC BAujahr 2007 bin grad am Umbauen ...
kommende Woche bin ich fertig dann kommen neue Bilder rein

Von Canyon ist nur noch der Rahmen und der Vorbau ... alles andere wurde geändert ...


----------



## smk-de (18. Februar 2012)

So, ich habe heute das 22er Ritzel montiert. Es funktioniert tatsächlich. Nur der Umwerfer muss etwas nachgestellt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freakrr (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo, wie schwer ist es die Spacer am Nerve XC 2011 zu wechseln.
Habe dabei an farbige Varianten wie diese hier gedacht:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...cc4ae7c/Sixpack-Spacerkit-1-1-8-Mod-2012.html

Welche Große muss ich nehmen wenn ich einfach nur den Originalen ersten will ohne die Höhe zu ändern?


----------



## smk-de (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo, wechsel der Spacer ist ganz einfach, Du solltest nur den Vorbau mit dem richtigen Drehmoment anziehen. Einfach die Ahead-Kappe ab, Vorbau runter und Spacer abziehen.

Ist eh ein Set, Du kannst variieren. ich persönlich finde die von Hope stimmiger:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k438/a8173/space-doctor-schwarz.html?mfid=485


----------



## Forstmann (21. Februar 2012)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Hallo, wie schwer ist es die Spacer am Nerve XC 2011 zu wechseln.
> Habe dabei an farbige Varianten wie diese hier gedacht:
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...cc4ae7c/Sixpack-Spacerkit-1-1-8-Mod-2012.html
> ...


 
Wenn Du nur wechseln willst, also die gleiche Bauhöhe der alten Spacer erhalten willst, einfach aufschrauben Lenker rutner Spacer tauschen, dann dann wieder alles zusammen, beim festschrauben erst das Steuerspiel einstellen, dann die Klemmschrauben wieder fest ziehen, die beiden Schrauben immer abwechselnd festziehen ... 

musst eben nur aufpassen ob Du 1 1/8 Zoll oder 1,5 Zoll hast ....


----------



## Freakrr (21. Februar 2012)

Super.....schonmal Danke für die Info, das trauche ich mir zu 

Wegen der Größe, hat die zufällig einer zur Hand?


----------



## Forstmann (21. Februar 2012)

miss es einfach aus ... 1 Zoll sind 25,4 mm

ist wirklich nicht schwer... evtl. musste eben beim Lagerspiel etwas probieren bis es kein Spiel mehr hat .. aber meist passt es recht schnell ... bitte an die Drehmomente denken .. nach fest kommt ab .... -


----------



## Deleted 169926 (21. Februar 2012)

steht auch auf der Herstellerseite beim Modell, wieviel mm Spacer drunter sind. Oder man nimmt einfach einen Gliedermaßstab/Meßschieber/Lineal und guckt genau nach......


----------



## Mir4r (21. Februar 2012)

So jetzt gibts die ersten Bilder nach dem Anbau von der Reverb. Man sieht zwar nicht viel von der Reverb aber dafür wie ich die Hebel am Lenker verteilt hab. Aufjedenfall funktioniert die Reverb bestens 






Der Fat Albert war auch eine super Investition! Das letzte mal als ich bei so viel Matsch wie heut da runter bin hat sich das lange nicht so kontrolliert angefühlt wie heute .

Ich schau, dass ich demnächst mal Bilder mach auf denen man das neue Zeug sieht. Nur muss ich erst mal den Schlauch Flicken, dens mit heute zerrissen hat und mir überlegen wie ich die Reverbleitung fest mache, nachdem ich heut schon die ersten Clib von den Selbstklebenden Jagwire Teilen verloren habe, die ich mir dazubestellt hab


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Februar 2012)

Ist der Fat Albert soviel besser wie der nobby nic? Der Mountain King und der ardent sollen auch gut sein!


----------



## Mir4r (22. Februar 2012)

Naja hab jetzt nur den Vergleich zwischen Fat Albert und Nobby Nic aber der Unterschied ist mMn schon deutlich spürbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (22. Februar 2012)

Hab auch nen Fat Albert vorne am XC und finde den merklich besser. Das bisschen mehr Gewicht kann man da auch gerne für in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Mir4r (22. Februar 2012)

Hier hab ich jetzt ein Bild von der Reverb und der (neuen und hässlichen) Leitungs-verlegung:






Ich brauche dringend nen Ersatzclip für die Halterung. Der Kabelbinder geht mal garnicht! Nur werde ich so bald nirgens was bestellen..... 
Ich sollte mal in Fahrradläden fragen, ob die auch solche Teile haben

Noch so ne frage (is mir gestern beim fahren gekommen):
Ist der Fat Albert vom Umfang her in einem Maße größer (zum Nobby Nic), dass man das Tacho neu einstellen sollte?


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Februar 2012)

Wieso den das Tacho neu einstellen? Hab ich was verpasst? Sind doch alles 26" und keine 29" oder 650B. Dürfte also keinen Unterschied machen. Ob man jetzt 2,25er oder 2,4er Breite fährt macht glaube ich auch keinen Unterschied beim Tacho. Breiter bedeutet nur mehr Grip und höherer Rollwiederstand. 2,4er passen bei mir eh nicht. Kann max 2,25er fahren. Steht meist auf der Felge. Wenn ich was falsches gesagt habe korrigiert mich bitte!

Hab gehört der Maxxis Ardent in 2,25 und der Conti Mountain King in 2,2 sind auch super. Der Conti muss guten Grip bei schlechtem Wetter bieten (für die Breite).


----------



## Mir4r (23. Februar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wieso den das Tacho neu einstellen? Hab ich was verpasst? Sind doch alles 26" und keine 29" oder 650B. Dürfte also keinen Unterschied machen. Ob man jetzt 2,25er oder 2,4er Breite fährt macht glaube ich auch keinen Unterschied beim Tacho. Breiter bedeutet nur mehr Grip und höherer Rollwiederstand. 2,4er passen bei mir eh nicht. Kann max 2,25er fahren. Steht meist auf der Felge. Wenn ich was falsches gesagt habe korrigiert mich bitte!



Hab mir nur überlegt, dass ja theoretisch durch die anderen Stollen der Radius leicht zunehmen könnte.
Wenn jetzt der Radius um 1mm größer wird nimmt ja der Umfang (2*pi*r) um 6,3mm zu. Bei 100 Umdrehungen sind das dann schon 6,8 cm mehr Weg, den man zurück gelegt hat. Und bei eine längeren Tour macht das ja dann schon nen Unterschied.

Wobei natürlich dann auch der Abrieb von den Stollen eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (23. Februar 2012)

Kreide nehmen Stollen an einer stelle anmalen. Paar Meter fahren. Strecke zwischen den zwei punkten messen. Und in mm im Tacho eingeben, fertig. Macht's euch doch net so schwer. Und ob 2,25 oder 2,4 macht sehr wohl nen unterschied. Nichtmal 2,25 NN und2,25 ardent sind gleich.


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab gar kein Tacho 
Und 1 mm mehr oder weniger Radius ... 
Ich würde mich da nicht verrückt machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (24. Februar 2012)

1mm macht sicher nicht viel aus, aber bei 1-2 cm macht das schon eine Menge aus. Man fährt quasi pro Radumdrehung 1 cm mehr. Da kommt bei langen Touren schon was zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (24. Februar 2012)

1-2 km


----------



## Forstmann (24. Februar 2012)

Umbau CanyonNerve XC 4.0 Baujahr 2007



Laufräder
Fun WorksN-Light Evo NoTubes ZTR Alpine Sapim CX-Ray     1350Gramm

Schnellspanner Salsa Hot Chili

Reifen
Conti X King 2,2

Bremsen
Avid Elexir CR          BremsscheibenXLC 203mm+180mm

Schalthebel SRAM x.9
Schwarze Matchmaker

Gabel
Rock ShoxReba SL Remote Lockout

Dämpfer
Fox RP 23

Griffe
Procraft iGrip mit rotten Klemmringen

Sattel
SQLab 611

Sattelstütze
Kind shocki950 125 mm mit Remote

SchnellspannerSalsa Hot Chili

Tretlager
AerozineX12-SL-A2D A3 2012 mit rotten Aerozine Keramik Lager

UmwerferSRAM X.7            3-fach

SchaltwerkSRAM X.9          9-fach

KassetteShimano XT                        9-fach

Schaltendhülsensowie Zugabschlusshülsen in rot


----------



## Deleted 169926 (24. Februar 2012)

gewicht???


----------



## -Sigi- (25. Februar 2012)

Hier mal mein 2011er XC in M...
Kurbel auf zweifach mit Bashguard und 36er K-Blatt
Bionicon C-Guide
Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker

irgendwann wenns im Geldbeutel wieder weniger nach Ebbe aussieht kommen noch andere Laufräder und ne Variostütze! 
Aber erstmal reichts für geile Touren am Gardasee!


----------



## 21XC12 (25. Februar 2012)

Frostmann hat sich richtig Mühe gegeben! Technisch und optisch stimmiges Konzept! Viel Spass damit!

@-Sigi- Ist der Bash von RaceFace? Welche Größe hast du denn verbaut?


----------



## -Sigi- (26. Februar 2012)

@21XC12  Nein der Bash ist'n Blackspire C4.... oder so. ist für 36 Zähne. Hält echt was aus! hat er schon mehrfach unter Beweis stellen müssen!


----------



## Forstmann (27. Februar 2012)

RaveDave schrieb:


> gewicht???


 

Es wiegt wie es da steht so ziemlich genau 12 kg, hab mit Personenwaage gemessen, besorge mir demnächst mal eine richtige Waage um es zu überprüfen


----------



## Forstmann (27. Februar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Frostmann hat sich richtig Mühe gegeben! Technisch und optisch stimmiges Konzept! Viel Spass damit!
> 
> @-Sigi- Ist der Bash von RaceFace? Welche Größe hast du denn verbaut?


 
Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein Nerve XC 2012 Modell kaufen, hab es mir aber dann anders überlegt ... aber vielen Dank für dein Lob, das freut mich ...

Ich glaub jetzt bekomm ich einen Burn Out wenn ich nix mehr schrauben kann ...

Es sind nur noch Kleinigkeiten wie Schnellspanner und Steuersatz ändern, bekommt noch rote Kurbelschrauben.


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Februar 2012)

Rote Kurbelschrauben sehen immer gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forstmann (27. Februar 2012)

mal so eine Frage ...

Gefällt Euch mein Bike?? Ich meine ich hab jetzt richtig Geld rein gehängt ... aber es ist ja auch schon fast 5 Jahre alt ..
Wie lange macht denn eigentlich so ein Alurahmen mit ..unter Trailbelastungen, Alpencross, auch Asphalttouren, fahre so 3500 Km mit dem TEilchen der Rest geht auf Rennrad ....
Bikepark hat es noch keinen gesehen .....


----------



## Deleted 169926 (28. Februar 2012)

Das hält..... was soll auch kaputt gehen bei dem bissel was du fährst...  immer schön warten das Bike und dann klappt das schon...


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Februar 2012)

Ich denke die Lebensdauer hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Einsatzgebiet, regelmäßige Wartung, Gewicht des Fahrers, Können des Fahrers, Stürtze, ...
Eine Pauschalantwort à la: "Hält ein Leben lang!" oder "... dann 10 Jahre!" ist wohl bloße Vermutung. Wenn du bis heute keine Probleme hattest und du nicht crashst hast du hoffentlich noch ein paar glückliche Jahre. Irgendwann hat jeder mal Lust auf was Neues. Find dein Bike schön! Nur die Lenkerhörnchen gefallen mir nicht. Die mag ich grundsätzlich nicht. Zum klettern sind die Teile natürlich super!


----------



## Forstmann (29. Februar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich denke die Lebensdauer hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Einsatzgebiet, regelmäßige Wartung, Gewicht des Fahrers, Können des Fahrers, Stürtze, ...
> Eine Pauschalantwort à la: "Hält ein Leben lang!" oder "... dann 10 Jahre!" ist wohl bloße Vermutung. Wenn du bis heute keine Probleme hattest und du nicht crashst hast du hoffentlich noch ein paar glückliche Jahre. Irgendwann hat jeder mal Lust auf was Neues. Find dein Bike schön! Nur die Lenkerhörnchen gefallen mir nicht. Die mag ich grundsätzlich nicht. Zum klettern sind die Teile natürlich super!


 

Hmmm, ja die Lenkerhörnchen ... die gefallen mir ja auch nicht aber wie Du schon geschrieben hast ... zum Klettern brauch ich sie eben und abends auf dem Nachhauseweg mit meinen Jungs sind sie zum Sprinten ein Traum ....


----------



## 21XC12 (1. März 2012)

Darf ich mal fragen wieviel Druck ihr auf euern Reifen habt? Fahr immernoch die Nobby Nic 2,25 evo line die auf dem Bike drauf waren. Obwohl viele nicht so glücklich sind mit dem Reifen muss ich sagen das ich den Reifen im Grunde ganz gut finde. Das einzige was shit ist die haben "Null" Pannenschutz. Hatte heute nen Platten :-(
Soll ich auf Notubes umsteigen oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Deleted 121321 (1. März 2012)

Ich fahre mit 1,8 Bar rum... Notubes...  oder einfach Tape in die Felge und 30 ml Milch in den Schlauch rein ...

Nebenbei ... Geht auch eine Fox Talas 150mm mit dem Nerve XC? Fährt jemand die Gabel?


----------



## -Sigi- (1. März 2012)

Ich fahr zur Zeit auch mit ca. 1.8 bar rum...allerdings mit Conti Rubber Queen 2.2, die haben denk ich mal mehr pannenschutz als der N.N. Hatte mit denen auch gefühlte 50 Snakebites! Solltest m.M.n. schon so 2,2 bar rein tun....oder halt Notubes! Dann kannst bestimmt bis 1.5 bar runter gehen. Mach ich jetz auch....aber mit XM 1550 von DT Swiss. *freu* Ich hab mir auch schon überlegt ein 'dickeres' Bügeleisen einzubauen, aber ich befürchte da wird der Sitzwinkel flacher, oder? Interessant wäre es schon....zum hoch kurbeln absenken unds dann beim runter prügeln ordentlich krachen lassen....falls man das Plus an Federweg wirklich spürt. Jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Mir4r (1. März 2012)

Musst mal en bissl Suchen zum Thema Talas im XC gibts schon ein paar Beiträge.

Ich überlegs mir auch schon aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir ne neue Gabel im Moment einfach zu teuer, wenn ich den Neupreis von so nem Teil mit dem vom Bike vergleich is das schön heftig.
Würde mir aber eher ne Revelation oder eine von DTSwiss kaufen als ne Talas (wegen Preis und dem was man über den Service hört)


----------



## 21XC12 (1. März 2012)

Also der Verkäufer von Canyon hat mir 2,5 bis 3 bar empfohlen! Kann das sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sigi- (1. März 2012)

PFFFF....Ja wennst nur Schotterwege fährst!


----------



## Deleted 121321 (1. März 2012)

Ist sicher gegen Durchschläge... Jeder verkäufer sagt 2,5 bar... Was möglich ist hängt von Felgenbreite und Gewicht ab... Dornen oder Splitter gehen auch durch egal wie viel Bar du fährst...

Danke werde mich mal zur Talas einlesen. 150mm wurde von Canyon verneint (macht auch wenig Sinn bei der erhöhung vorne auf Dauer) aber ich mein bei der Talas kann man es ja schön einstellen... Und das ist es was mir gefällt in hoher Steigung einfach die Gabel absenken und mehr Gewicht vorne zu haben. 

150mm bügeln halt mehr weg... Die meisten sagen nur hat man sie will man sie auch nicht wieder vermissen...


----------



## -Sigi- (1. März 2012)

@SirLancelot: Sag bloß du hast vor auf dein XC die XTR Bremsen zu bauen?? Das wär bis jetz definitiv der Superlativ der Tuningmaßnahmen im Thread! (-; Die sind schon echt schnieke!


----------



## Deleted 121321 (1. März 2012)

Sind schon verbaut...   nach den Problemen mit der Juicy konnte ich nicht anders... 

Ich muss noch mein Bike säubern und bald gibts hier ne Vorstellung aller Tuning Maßnahmen... Hab mir jetzt sogar XTR Shifter mit I-Spec passend zu den XTR Bremshebeln bestellt...  Konnte es einfach nicht lassen...


----------



## -Sigi- (1. März 2012)

Goil!!!!
Dann noch des Shadow Plus Schaltwerk und ich klau es dir aus dem Schuppen!  Die Brakes machen sich mit dem Chrom Finish echt geil an nem schwarzem Rahmen!!


----------



## 21XC12 (2. März 2012)

Ja das sieht bestimmt richtig geil aus! Wenn du das XTR Plus Schaltwerk hast brauchst du keine Kettenführung mehr. Das Schaltwerk hat eine neue Technik die das schlagen der Kette verhindert. Tester sagen es funktioniert tatsächlich. Ansonsten kann ich die C.Guide V02 nur empfehlen.

Also wieviel bar würdet ihr denn empfehlen? 2,2 bar? Wär das ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (2. März 2012)

Also, Druck runter und auf den Bock setzen. Schauen wie weit der Reifen einsinkt. Er sollte beim leichten hüpfen auch Federn und beim sitzen ein wenig nach geben aber nicht zu platt aus sehen. Dann kannst Druck merken und im Gelände testen... willst du leichter auf Asphalt etwas mehr Druck... leichter im Gelände 0,1-0,2 Bar weniger... von Ausfahrt zu Ausfahrt wirst du dich da ran tasten was dir am besten gefällt...

Ich hab momentan das XT Shadow Schaltwerk verbaut. Ist mein 2tes da ich das erste inkl. Schaltauge im Bach geschrottet habe... 
Das XTR klingt interessant, ich werde es in Erwägung ziehen aber vorerst fahr ich noch ein wenig mit dem XT Teil rum.

Ich finde Chrom auch sau geil mittlerweile. Wenn es so allein da liegt... aber auf dem Bike verbaut ists schon goil auch die schwarzen Streben der Scheiben machen sich verbaut bestens.


----------



## Mir4r (2. März 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wenn du das XTR Plus Schaltwerk hast brauchst du keine Kettenführung mehr.



Meinste das, was jetzt auch an dem neuen SLX Schaltwerk zum einsatz kommt? Was ja interresant wäre wenn man was nicht so teures haben will


----------



## 21XC12 (2. März 2012)

Genau! Das zweite abgebildete SLX Schaltwerk hat so ein Hebelchen mit dem man die Kettenspannung einstellen kann. Steht ja auch Zitat: "...wie bei der Shimano XTR Trail..."


----------



## Guemmer (5. März 2012)

Mir4r schrieb:


> Musst mal en bissl Suchen zum Thema Talas im XC gibts schon ein paar Beiträge.
> 
> Ich überlegs mir auch schon aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir ne neue Gabel im Moment einfach zu teuer, wenn ich den Neupreis von so nem Teil mit dem vom Bike vergleich is das schön heftig.
> Würde mir aber eher ne Revelation oder eine von DTSwiss kaufen als ne Talas (wegen Preis und dem was man über den Service hört)



Also ich habe mir ne Revelation RCT 3 Dual Position (150/120 mm) gegönnt. Fährt sich damit recht geschmeidig. Von der Geometrie geht das bei mir auch ok. Die Gabel sollt aus meiner Sicht absenkbar sein, weil 140/150 mm auf Dauer (Bergauf) nicht optimal sind.
Also mein Reifendruck liegt so bei +/- 2 bar. Im Moment hab ich noch die Nobbys drauf, werde aber testhalber mal demnächst auf Mountain Kings wechseln.

Achja ne Kettenführung (Bionicon) kommt die nächsten Tage auch noch dran.


----------



## 21XC12 (6. März 2012)

Der Mountain King hat gute Kritiken und ist gÃ¼nstig zu haben. Soll besonders bei nasser Fahrbahn guten Gripp bieten. Hier gibts den Conti MK 2,2 gerade fÃ¼r 12,90 â¬.
http://www.neckermann.de/Mountain K...ountain-king-2-2-faltbar&ia-pmtrack=175601990 (54% off)
C.Guide V02 kann ich echt nur empfehlen. Mit ner 150er Gabel kommt man schon gut den Berg hoch. Wichtiger ist eine gute Kinematic am Hinterbau und eben die Geometrie des Rahmens. Das XC ist nunmal nicht fÃ¼r Gabel dieser EinbaulÃ¤nge konstruiert. Fahrbar ist jede beliebige EinbaulÃ¤nge. Ob das Fahrverhalten nicht zu stark drunter leidet ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## -Sigi- (14. März 2012)

So jetz nochmal auf dem aktuellen Stand mit DT XM1550 LRS!


----------



## Max_913 (17. März 2012)

Hey

mich wÃ¼rd mal interessieren wer von euch die Jahresinspektion machen hat lassen???...war lange am Ã¼berlegen ob ichs einschicken soll, hab dann angerufen und der support hat mir gesagt das die Inspektion 80â¬ (+ evtl Federelementinspektion je 100â¬ :-O ) kostet. Ist schon ziemlich teuer imo....

Und hat es irgendwelche Auwirkungen auf die GarantieansprÃ¼che wenn man die Inspektion nicht macht???


mfg


----------



## 21XC12 (17. März 2012)

Bei Fox Federelementen hat man 1 Jahr Garantie und nach einer Inspektion ein weiteres Jahr. Ist aber nur Geldmacherei! Die Dichtungen tauschen, die Gabel reinigen und neu mit Ãl befÃ¼llen ist gar nicht so schwer. Mehr macht Toxoholics auch nicht! Jahresinspektion is keine schlechte Sache. Einschicken kostet auch wieder Cash! FÃ¼r den Versand, die Inspektion und Gabel- und DÃ¤mpferservice wÃ¼rdest du dann 350 bis 400 â¬ blÃ¤ttern. Und das ist total K R A N K!!!!!!! Wenn man in der NÃ¤he von Koblenz wohnt und macht alle 2 Jahre eine Inspektion vor Ort ist das noch OK!


----------



## Max_913 (20. März 2012)

aber sind 2 Jahre Garantie nicht gesetzlich vorgeschrieben???

hab halt die Befürchtung wenn mal irgendwas kaputt geht das mir dann gesagt wird das ich selbst schuld bin weil ich keine Jahresinspektion machen lassen hab...


----------



## 21XC12 (20. März 2012)

Max_913 schrieb:


> aber sind 2 Jahre Garantie nicht gesetzlich vorgeschrieben???
> 
> hab halt die Befürchtung wenn mal irgendwas kaputt geht das mir dann gesagt wird das ich selbst schuld bin weil ich keine Jahresinspektion machen lassen hab...



Es gibt die gesetzliche Gewährleistung und Garantie, wobei Zweiteres immer eine freiwillige Leistung ist. Bei Canyon hast du auf alles 2 Jahre Garantie außer auf die Fox Gabel und Dämpfer. Ein weiteres Jahr gibts wie schon gesagt nach dem Gabelservice (z.B. bei Toxoholics). Wenn man bei Canyon keine Garantie mehr hat kann man immernoch versuchen über den Hersteller direkt zu reklamieren. Hast du z.B. ein Mavic Laufrad und nach dem Ablauf der 2 Jahre Garantie passiert was musst dus halt noch bei Mavic versuchen. Manche Firmen sind sehr kulant, andere wiederum weniger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Socca5 (21. März 2012)

Habe das XC 6.0 von 2009
Folgendes habe ich geÃ¤ndert:

Sattel SQLab 611 active
der mitgelieferte Sattel war die reinste  Zumutung ;-)
Griffe Ergon
Kassette XT
Bremsscheiben vo 200mm / hi 180 mm

GruÃ Tom



GruÃ Tom ð


----------



## 21XC12 (21. März 2012)

Bilder? Freue mich auch immer über Bilder!


----------



## Socca5 (21. März 2012)

Nicht auf dem Handy ð


GruÃ Tom ð


----------



## Deleted 121321 (25. März 2012)

So dann kommt meine Vorstellung. Canyon Nerve XC 5.0 von 2011.

getunt:
Reifen: MK II 2.4
Laufräder: Notubes ZTR Flow, Acros .74, Sapim CX-Ray
Bremse: Shimano XTR 203/203
Schaltgriffe: Shimano XTR XL-M980 I-Spec
Lenker: Easton Haven Carbon, 711mm
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 260, 90mm
Sattel: Selle Italia XC Flow
Sattelstütze: günstige 400mm nach hinten versetzt - remote Stütze geplant
Kassette: Shimano XT (verschlissene Deore ersetzt)
Griffe: ESI grips weiß (super bequem, selbst ohne Handschuhe, kann ich nur empfehlen - hatte auch schon Ergon Griffe dran ... )
Gabel: Fernbedienung entfernt da ich sie sowieso nie benutzt habe und die Gabel immer offen fahre
Klingel: kennt jemand elegantere Lösungen??? Finde das Teil so hässlich


----------



## 21XC12 (26. März 2012)

Sehr schick!


----------



## knuspi (26. März 2012)

Wow, dafür dass es "nur" ein XC 5.0 war hast du gut was investiert. Aber alles feine Sachen


----------



## Radler-01 (27. März 2012)

was man aus einer guten Basis alles machen kann 



SirLancelot schrieb:


> Klingel: kennt jemand elegantere Lösungen??? Finde das Teil so hässlich


 
montier sie einfach unauffälliger (ich versuch´s zu beschreiben):
Klingeldom waagerecht zu Dir gerichtet, Verschraubung vorne unten, und dann den "Klöppel" Richtung Schaltgriffe drehen... - verständlich ?

(Ich hab von meiner gerade kein Foto da)


----------



## Braunbaer (28. März 2012)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Klingel: kennt jemand elegantere Lösungen??? Finde das Teil so hässlich



Wie wärs mit Sharky


----------



## Braunbaer (28. März 2012)

- Sattel: Fizyk Alliante Gamma XM
- Bashguard: Race Face für 32 Zähne, weiß
- Reifen: vorne Albert 2,25"
- Griffe: Ergon
- Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
- Vorbau: Procraft, weiß, 9cm, 17 Grad
- Blaue Kettenblattschrauben und Spacer 
- Blaue Schaltzugendhülsen 

Das große Original-*Kettenblatt* hab ich abmontiert und den Endanschlag vom Umwerfer zugedreht - fertig. Lässt sich somit auch problemlos wieder zurückbauen. Bringt auf jeden Fall was, da ich vorher ständig aufgesetzt hab, passiert jetzt nicht mehr 

*Reifen*: Mehr als 2,25er machen auf den schmalen (18mm Maulweite) DT-Swiss-Felgen wohl keinen Sinn. Mit dem Albert ist der Grip schon ganz anständig. Außerdem ist das nun mal ein XC und kein AM, das muss man einfach einsehen 

Bremsen: Ich hab erst mit einer 200er-Scheibe geliebäugelt. Lasse ich jetzt aber, denn die Elixir 5 bremst schon auf recht hohem Niveau.

Problemkind ist bei mir die *Fox*-Gabel (F120 FIT RL). Selbst mit nur 4,5 bar und 85kg am Fahrer lässt sich trotz kleiner Sprünge nicht mehr als 95mm Federweg rausholen, das ist schon ärgerlich wenn man bedenkt, was die Gabel einzeln kostet. Canyon wiegelt ab und meint, ich soll mal die Zugstufe (!) prüfen. A-ha. Wie ist das bei Euch so?

Gruß
Braunbär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (29. März 2012)

Wenn du noch weniger Luft drinne hast schlägt die Gabel bestimmt durch und du ruinierst dir die Buchsen. Die Gabel gibt halt nicht soviel her! Muss auch mal bei mir messen, aber ich glaub mehr als 9 cm sinds schon. Is halt ein Tourenfully und kein AM! Wieviel SAG hast du denn? Und wieviel Klicks an der Zugstufe? Könnte schon mit der Zugstufe zusammenhängen. Kann gut sein das du das schon so gemacht hast aber ich erklär dir kurz wie du die Zugstufe einstellst.

Neben das Bike stellen und den Lenker mit beiden Händen fest und schnell nach unten pushen und am tiefsten Punkt die Hände "ruckartig" wegnehmen. Das Vorderrad darf nicht vom Boden abheben. Nichtmal ein bißchen!! Sollte das Vorderrad abheben musst du die Zugstufe verringern.

ACHTUNG! Wenn man Luft ablässt, d.h. die Nachgiebigkeit verringerst (hast du warscheinlich getan) sollte man die Zugstufe erhöhen!!!

PS: "Einstellknopf Zugstufe im Uhrzeigersinn drehen = Zugstufe verringern" und umgekehrt!


----------



## Flow1 (30. März 2012)

Hallo,

wollte nur mal kurz von einem unbeabsichtigten "Tuning" berichten:
Am XC 6.0 ist ja die Rock Shox Reba montiert. 2 Luftkammern, und nur die Zugstufe ist einstellbar.

Nach einem Garantiefall habe ich die Gabel zurückbekommen. Auf dem Lieferschein stand was von "Druckstufe und Dichtringe erneuert".
Die Druckstufe wurde auch erneuert, und zu meinem Überraschen ist die Druckstufe nun ebenfalls mit einem Drehring einstellbar!!!! 
(ja, einstellbar UND per Fernbedienung kann ich zumachen..) 
Foto folgt.

@21XC12: 
Die Druckstufeneinstellung ist doch nicht, wenn ich mehr Luft rein oder raus pumpe - das ist nur die einstellung der "Federhärte", oder?
Die Druckstufeneinstellung ist die EinfederGESCHWINDIGKEIT dachte ich immer... Die Zugsufeneinstellung also die AusfederGESCHWINDIGKEIT...

Wenn ich falsch liege korrigiert mich bitte...


----------



## Deleted 169926 (30. März 2012)

falsch.....korrigiere  Über den Luftdruck stellst du auch die Druckstufe ein. Deshalb ja die zwei Luftkammern in der Gabel  Wie stark sich die Druckstufe ändert ist allerdings vom Hersteller festgelegt. Es gibt deine Reba auch mit zwei Ventilen auf der linken Seite. Dann kannst du die Druckstufe auf deine Bedürfnisse einstellen.


----------



## sirios (30. März 2012)

Servus!

Ich muss mich mal kurz hier einklinken da hier mit Halbwissen durch die Gegend geworfen wird.

Die zwei Luftkammern in der Gabel bilden zusammen die "Feder". Eine Luftkammer für die positiv Richtung, die andere für die negativ Richtung. Über den Druck in der Gabel kann man nur die Federhärte und den Sag variieren, ähnlich wie die Federvorspannung bei ner Stahlfedergabel bzw. Dämpfer. Die Druckstufe hat damit nix zu tun, den diese ist nicht bei jeder Gabel einstellbar. Die Druckstufe ist praktisch das Gegenstück zur Zugstufe und reguliert die Eintauchgeschwindigkeit der Gabel. Die Lyrik hat z.B. ne High- und Lowspeed Druckstufe, welche mehr oder weniger unabhängig von einander eingestellt werden können. Wie gesagt über den Luftdruck ändert man da nix dran


----------



## Deleted 169926 (31. März 2012)

richtig.... und da über den Hersteller bei den Gabeln ohne High und Lowspeed das schon alles festgelegt ist kann man das nur über den Gabeldruck noch etwas nach seinen Vorlieben anpassen. Ob nun 20 oder 18% SAG ist ja beim XC relativ buggy da du ja selten die Gabel an die Federwegsgrenzen führst. Es sei denn man nutzt das Rad nicht als Tourenrad sondern als Freerider


----------



## verano (1. April 2012)

Hallo! Ich hab mal eine Frage an die XC Fahrer. Meine Liebste hat sich 2011 das XC 8.0 W gekauft. An dem Bike ist die Formula R1 verbaut. Nachdem sie vor wenigen Tagen spaßeshalber auf meinem AM gefahren ist, meinte sie, ihre Bremse wäre viel schlechter als meine Elixir. Ich hab mich davon dann kurz selbst überzeugt und muss sagen... stimmt.
Sicher hat das auch was mit der verbauten Scheibengröße zu tun, dass die Bremsleistung im Vergleich allerdings so mies ist, kann eigentlich nicht normal sein. 
Wer hat hier Erfahrung mit der Formula und kann was zur Bremsleistung sagen?

Achso, ein Tausch der Belege (jetzt Trickstuff) hat nicht viel gebracht, auch wenn die neuen Beläge erst noch vernünftig eingefahren werden müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braunbaer (1. April 2012)

verano schrieb:


> Sicher hat das auch was mit der verbauten Scheibengröße zu tun, dass die Bremsleistung im Vergleich allerdings so mies ist, kann eigentlich nicht normal sein.



Mal die Bremsscheiben gereinigt? Die müssen absolut öl- und fettfrei sein, sonst zieht keine Bremse gut.


----------



## verano (2. April 2012)

... ist ein versuch wert. 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 21XC12 (2. April 2012)

@ verano: Vielleicht ist Luft im System! Dann hilft nur entlüften!!!

@ Braunbaer: Hab mal gemessen. Ich nutze bei 6,5 Bar gut 11 cm und wiege mit Trinkrucksack & Co gute 95 kg. Die Klicks an der Zugstufe hab ich allerdings noch nicht gezählt. Aber das du mit gerademal 4,5 Bar max 9,5 cm rausholst ist sehr merkwürdig!


----------



## verano (2. April 2012)

entlüftet, scheiben gereinigt bzw mit feinem sandpapier bearbeitet, beläge getauscht... hat nix gebracht. 
ich glaube bald der unterschied zwischen elixir 5, 203mm und r1 mit 180mm ist tatsächlich so enorm. 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drufrumski (11. April 2012)

soooo, bekomme in den nächsten tagen/wochen mein xc 7!

Gibt es eurer Meinung nach etwas was gleich zu Beginn Angegangen werden soll?

Bisherige Tuningpläne: Exustar E-PB525   Pedale.... yay!


----------



## muchomamba (11. April 2012)

Drufrumski schrieb:


> soooo, bekomme in den nächsten tagen/wochen mein xc 7!
> 
> Gibt es eurer Meinung nach etwas was gleich zu Beginn Angegangen werden soll?
> 
> Bisherige Tuningpläne: Exustar E-PB525   Pedale.... yay!



Gratuliere!

hab das Modell im Urlaub als Leihbike gehabt.

Getauscht hätte Ich sofort den Sattel und und die Lenkergriffe...waren beides eine ziemliche Zumutung


----------



## Drufrumski (12. April 2012)

muchomamba schrieb:


> Getauscht hätte Ich sofort den Sattel und und die Lenkergriffe...waren beides eine ziemliche Zumutung



konnte über den q-bik bislang nix negatives finden.

kennst du ne sportliche popo freundliche alternative?


----------



## r0cket (12. April 2012)

Drufrumski schrieb:


> soooo, bekomme in den nächsten tagen/wochen mein xc 7!
> 
> Gibt es eurer Meinung nach etwas was gleich zu Beginn Angegangen werden soll?
> 
> Bisherige Tuningpläne: Exustar E-PB525   Pedale.... yay!




Gratuliere! Hab siet Januar auch ein XC 7.0, du wirst viel Spaß damit haben.



muchomamba schrieb:


> ...Getauscht hätte Ich sofort den Sattel und und die Lenkergriffe...waren beides eine ziemliche Zumutung



Nach mehreren Touren kann ich beides nicht bestätigen.


----------



## muchomamba (12. April 2012)

Drufrumski schrieb:


> konnte über den q-bik bislang nix negatives finden.
> 
> kennst du ne sportliche popo freundliche alternative?



Ist natürlich sehr individuell, vielleicht passt dir der q-bik ja auch, mir war er vor allem zu flach. 1-2 Stunden ging es ja noch irgendwie, danach wurde es einfach nur noch unerträglich.
Schwierig etwas zu empfehlen, bleibt eigentlich nur ausprobieren. Für mich ist das Ultimative, mit dem Ich auch 5-6 Stunden problemlos fahren kann, die Speedneedle Marathon.


----------



## r0cket (12. April 2012)

muchomamba schrieb:


> Ist natürlich sehr individuell, vielleicht passt dir der q-bik ja auch, mir war er vor allem zu flach. 1-2 Stunden ging es ja noch irgendwie, danach wurde es einfach nur noch unerträglich.
> Schwierig etwas zu empfehlen, bleibt eigentlich nur ausprobieren. Für mich ist das Ultimative, mit dem Ich auch 5-6 Stunden problemlos fahren kann, die Speedneedle Marathon.



Kann ich dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Es gibt wohl kein anderes Bauteil, was so individuel ist wie der Sattel, da gibt's einfach kein Patentrezept, nur probieren, probieren und nochmal probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drufrumski (12. April 2012)

der needle ist mir genau 100% zu teuer. ich werd mich mal nach ner preiswerter alternative umsehen

evtl ein sq-lab von 07


----------



## r0cket (12. April 2012)

Drufrumski schrieb:


> der needle ist mir genau 100% zu teuer. ich werd mich mal nach ner preiswerter alternative umsehen
> 
> evtl ein sq-lab von 07



Fahr den Sattel doch erstmal Probe, wenn er sich dann als schlecht erweist, kannst du ihn immer noch tauschen.


----------



## Drufrumski (19. April 2012)

hab mein neues xc7 gerade getuned indem ich die aufkleber von den felgen gemacht habe....

jetzt nerven mich die fox aufkleber....  haben die ne schutzfunktion?


----------



## SeppelD (1. Juli 2012)

Damit dieser Thread nicht verschwindet hier mal meine kleinen Änderungen:



vorne und hinten Conti MK II Protection 2.4
Kevlar Bremsbeläge von Superstar
Ergon GX1
Neoguard vorne und manchmal grand m.o.m. hinten


So hier eine Aufnahme kurz vor Gewitter


----------



## Forstmann (1. Juli 2012)

Forstmann schrieb:


> Es wiegt wie es da steht so ziemlich genau 12 kg, hab mit Personenwaage gemessen, besorge mir demnächst mal eine richtige Waage um es zu überprüfen


 

So, ich hab mir eine gescheite Fischwaage zugelegt, es wiegt genau 11,3 mit der normalen Sattelstütze ... mit der versenkbaren wiegt es ca. 300 Gramm mehr ...

Hmmm, ich muss trotzdem treten ..


----------



## Martina H. (8. Juli 2012)

... mein XC muss leider verkauft werden 






Interesse? PN!


----------



## faulwurf (9. Juli 2013)

heho,

ich hab ein xc 7.0 aus 2012.

bisher geändert wurde:



Sattel: Sella Italia Man
Pedale: NC-17
Vorbau: Syncros AM 80mm (von 100mm)
Griffe: Specialized Body Geometrie
Als nächstes kommt erstmal n neuer Vorderreifen. Weiß jmd ob der Hans Dampf 2.35 auf die Mavic Crossride draufpasst ? Laut Hersteller wird nur 1.9-2.3 empfohlen.


Ein breiterer Lenker soll dann n bisschen Farbe ins Spiel bringen. Allerdings sehr schwer bei der Farbe "Forestgreen". Hat da jmd Vorschläge? Weiß würde passen, aber ist einfach langweilig...  Über Farbvorschläge würde ich mich freuen  http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/lenker-barends/sixpack-leader750-318mm-low-riser/295476.html




und hier mal n Bild von der Mühle:


----------



## flachlandbiker1 (9. Juli 2013)

faulwurf schrieb:


> heho,
> 
> ich hab ein xc 7.0 aus 2012.
> 
> ...


----------

